# Shiloh Video



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Little rotter didn't talk...I will get him though eventually. He asked me twice yesterday..."whatcha doin"...
The pink on his face and head is from his strawberry mineral block. Him and both of my budgie boy's are molting right now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great to see Shiloh and your budgie flock interacting Randy!
Shiloh is a cutie-pie and the Royal Budgies all look as regal and beautiful as ever. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Great to see Shiloh and your budgie flock interacting Randy!
> Shiloh is a cutie-pie and the Royal Budgies all look as regal and beautiful as ever. *


You're too kind Deb...they look pretty bad, the boy's are molting, and the girl's are starting to. Solomon has rubbed his forhead raw in a couple spots itching. Good thing about it though, Shiloh has almost molted his white face completely in...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Your green budgie is like "whoa" i am hopping over here for now lol 

Sweet Tiel


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

It looks like His Royal Court is not amused by Sir Shiloh's antics! But I think he's the cutest!!  It's kind of like your car when you bring it in to the shop. There ain't no way its going to make that strange sound while the mechanic is listening! :laughing2:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh my goodness, he is too cute for his own good 
He seems in love with Solomon, lol!*

*and I agree with Deb - everyone looks so pretty *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

kcladyz said:


> Your green budgie is like "whoa" i am hopping over here for now lol
> 
> Sweet Tiel


The other's usually fly away from him right away. Solomon usually stay's a little longer thn that but I think Seffra was pecking at him from the other side and he said the heck with this...

Thank's Heidi...



dsavino said:


> It looks like His Royal Court is not amused by Sir Shiloh's antics! But I think he's the cutest!!  It's kind of like your car when you bring it in to the shop. There ain't no way its going to make that strange sound while the mechanic is listening! :laughing2:


Your right, the budgies do not find him amusing for the most part...Solomon likes it better when Shiloh is in his cage and sit's right across from him listening to it all. I think I'll get him talking on video one of these day's. 
He has talked the last two day's and hasn't said anything today...you're right on the car at the shop scenario too...



eduardo said:


> *Oh my goodness, he is too cute for his own good
> He seems in love with Solomon, lol!*


Thank's Dee. He is kind of a molted mess...lost his tail....lost his flights on one side, but his white face is really coming in nicely now which I really like. I think after his molt is over he is gonna be pretty handsome. He has been like that with Solomon all along and it may not have looked like it but the ol King likes the big fellow too....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Great video of Shiloh and your Budgies. I didn't hear him talking. But the exciting thing is that I got to see these beautiful birds on Skype.... We hope to catch up again soon,,,


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Shiloh is so cute and adorable! You have a nice flock,Randy!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How cute to see your Shiloh happily singing, it was great to see your budgies too, I have noticed they are big fans of the swings! 
Maybe next time you will manage to record your boy talking. By the way, my Khaleesi started to flock the moment he heard Shiloh.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

LynandIndigo said:


> Great video of Shiloh and your Budgies. I didn't hear him talking. But the exciting thing is that I got to see these beautiful birds on Skype.... We hope to catch up again soon,,,


Thank's Lyn. He didn't want to talk yesterday....I should have asked him if the cat had his tongue...
Yeah, you already seen all that, we will skype again one of these days...



nuxi said:


> Shiloh is so cute and adorable! You have a nice flock,Randy!


Thank you Gaby...



aluz said:


> How cute to see your Shiloh happily singing, it was great to see your budgies too, I have noticed they are big fans of the swings!
> Maybe next time you will manage to record your boy talking. By the way, my Khaleesi started to flock the moment he heard Shiloh.


Thank you Ana...I should have made one this morning, there would have been a lot more chatter from all of them. They are kind of quiet in the evening time when I made that although Shiloh does that whenever I let him out. I bet Shiloh would love Khaleesi...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Your flock is gorgeous!! They are all beautiful birds! Samara seems she doesn't want to bother about anything!  The King is handsome as always! And I loved Shiloh's whistles and singing! I think they all will get used to each other's company and be best friends soon!Thanks for sharing Randy!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

despoinaki said:


> Your flock is gorgeous!! They are all beautiful birds! Samara seems she doesn't want to bother about anything!  The King is handsome as always! And I loved Shiloh's whistles and singing! I think they all will get used to each other's company and be best friends soon!Thanks for sharing Randy!


Thank's Despina.....Samara is usually pretty noisey and active but I caught them all in the evening chill out period...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Randy Shiloh is so cute he looks like he is going to mature into one handsome boy . A true addition to your amazingly royal flock. h so wants to join in all the fun the poor boy The budgies are stunning as always A credit to your care and knowledge Randy, I am sure you will catch him talking one day soon we believe you honestly Randy that he talks LOL.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

What a great video of Shiloh and the budgie buds! Great set up, too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> Randy Shiloh is so cute he looks like he is going to mature into one handsome boy . A true addition to your amazingly royal flock. h so wants to join in all the fun the poor boy The budgies are stunning as always A credit to your care and knowledge Randy, I am sure you will catch him talking one day soon we believe you honestly Randy that he talks LOL.


Thank's Cathy...

I am sure he talked, because I never hear them voices in my head two days in a row...



jellyblue said:


> What a great video of Shiloh and the budgie buds! Great set up, too. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Susan....


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

First of all I really like the nice set-up you have outside the cage. Your flock looks really happy there! Shiloh and the gang look very beautiful. As far as the red mineral block is concerned, just the other day I got really worried when I noticed that my budgie Tito's white face feathers were red... Thankfully, I later saw her really enjoying the mineral block and I realized that the colour came from there 
I understand how you feel about recording Shiloh's voice... My conure does not say a word if I try to record him and will fly further away to point out that he does not like the camera/video recorder...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, this video really tickled me silly!

My boy tiel Rhaegal also does this same song and dance towards his conure buddy Drogon quite often. Boy, Shiloh has really grown to be quite a charmer and so nice to see some live interactions among your birdies. King Solomon looks to be very much in charge and also looking forward to see more antics of Soterion and the others too :clap:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

pmiaria said:


> First of all I really like the nice set-up you have outside the cage. Your flock looks really happy there! Shiloh and the gang look very beautiful. As far as the red mineral block is concerned, just the other day I got really worried when I noticed that my budgie Tito's white face feathers were red... Thankfully, I later saw her really enjoying the mineral block and I realized that the colour came from there
> I understand how you feel about recording Shiloh's voice... My conure does not say a word if I try to record him and will fly further away to point out that he does not like the camera/video recorder...


Thank you Patricia. The first time I saw the stain it took me by surprise too...I dislike looking at it but he really loves it and naw's on it daily so I will have to live with the stain or find a white mineral block. He has said it directly to me a couple more times since, but I suspect he does a lot of his talking when I'm not down there, as I sometimes can here him whistling, and when I go down he clam's up.......



Jedikeet said:


> Oh my, this video really tickled me silly!
> 
> My boy tiel Rhaegal also does this same song and dance towards his conure buddy Drogon quite often. Boy, Shiloh has really grown to be quite a charmer and so nice to see some live interactions among your birdies. King Solomon looks to be very much in charge and also looking forward to see more antics of Soterion and the others too :clap:


Thank's brother. As soon as they get done molting and are looking better, I'm going to make a video, a virtual tour of Solomon's Castle and it's inhabitant's... 
How does Dragon react to Rhaegal's interest in him ?


----------

